# How can i play movies from my laptop to My tv



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi,

Please help me out i have an e-machine laptop e725. I want to play movies from my laptop to Tv. There is no hdmi output only vga out how can do tv out, if have no sdi output as well. Please advice?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have a vga socket on the tv


----------



## treasurehunter1 (Sep 14, 2009)

No vga socket only s-video input is available.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you could try one of these but i don't think you will have any success with a converter box

http://www.amazon.com/EFORCITY-VGA-S-Video-RCA-Adaptor/dp/B000P3UB24


----------

